# Dog Abandoned and Left to Die



## Michelle420 (Sep 1, 2016)

Dog Abandoned and Left to Die Gets Rescued and Is Adopted


When New Jersey Humane Law Enforcement Officer Joe Antonello got a call into his office, it was because someone wanted to report a sick and, or injured deer in some tall grass near an abandoned industrial site.  When Officer Antonello got to the scene in question, he saw right away that the caller was mistaken.  There was no deer, just this terribly emaciated dog in desperate need of some love.

Officer Antonello knew just by looking at her, that this poor pit bull was seriously on the brink of death.  He wasn’t even sure that the dog would survive the trip to the emergency hospital.  Her breathing was so shallow, and she couldn’t even lift her head to look up at him.  Regardless, he wasn’t going to idly stand by while the dog suffered.

He scooped her up, got her into his vehicle, and began the ride to the hospital.  He called in ahead of time to advise them that he was bringing in a dog in critical condition.

“I took her right in and they started working on her,” said Officer Antonello.  “All she was trying to do was lick hands when she came in.”







So I sat for most of the afternoon creating Rue's wish list on Amazon ... with her at my feet. She nudged a few times after naming something I saw on Amazon ... so OF COURSE those items made it to her list. The rest was literally Amazon's "recommendations" and going through each of their dog categories. Some things are just for fun, some things would greatly help out and others had Trenton Animal Control or CARES in mind. So peruse as you'd like and PLEASE do not feel obligated. I really did this because so many of you amazing and awesome people have been asking about donations. We can not thank you enough! If anyone else has ever done this for a rescue, and you think I should add something, please tell me!!! This is our first time! Thank you Thank you!

Rue's Road to Recovery - Timeline | Facebook


So sad, but glad someone adopted the dog and trying to get her well.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 1, 2016)

People do this hundreds of times, every week.
If he was black, you would have never heard about it


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 1, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> People do this hundreds of times, every week.
> If he was black, you would have never heard about it



If who was black? What are you talking about?


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 1, 2016)

drifter said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > People do this hundreds of times, every week.
> ...


 people adopting animals like that.
The dog was black.
Watch your tone, missy.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 1, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



This isn't the flame zone. Just be cool. The dog needed help it was a sad story and ended up good.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 1, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> People do this hundreds of times, every week.
> If he was black, you would have never heard about it


Really?  You are going to make this heartfelt story a "Race Story?"  Get a  life!


----------



## Jackson (Sep 1, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Watch your bigoted mind!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 1, 2016)

drifter said:


> Dog Abandoned and Left to Die Gets Rescued and Is Adopted
> 
> 
> When New Jersey Humane Law Enforcement Officer Joe Antonello got a call into his office, it was because someone wanted to report a sick and, or injured deer in some tall grass near an abandoned industrial site.  When Officer Antonello got to the scene in question, he saw right away that the caller was mistaken.  There was no deer, just this terribly emaciated dog in desperate need of some love.
> ...



Oh my god!  Look at how skinny that poor thing was!    I can't believe it had the energy to stand up!  Poor baby!


----------



## Jackson (Sep 1, 2016)

drifter said:


> Dog Abandoned and Left to Die Gets Rescued and Is Adopted
> 
> 
> When New Jersey Humane Law Enforcement Officer Joe Antonello got a call into his office, it was because someone wanted to report a sick and, or injured deer in some tall grass near an abandoned industrial site.  When Officer Antonello got to the scene in question, he saw right away that the caller was mistaken.  There was no deer, just this terribly emaciated dog in desperate need of some love.
> ...


How does anyone treat an innocent dog like this?


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 1, 2016)

drifter said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


 I was saying it wasn't a big deal. And trying to add some humor.
It literally happens all the time. I adopted some stray starving black cat two weeks ago.
No need to get all "mommy" on me.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 1, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Bigotry isn't funny.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 1, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Happens ALL the time?  Where do you live?  That is the skinniest dog I've ever seen!


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 1, 2016)

Dogs are tough.

However I've learned to take the internet tear jerker stories with a grain of salt as they're often made up of whole cloth for the sole objective of generating $$$ for scam artists.

Just sayin. I know there are wonderful rescue stories that are real, but I don't share them anymore online.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 1, 2016)

Jackson said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Oh I don't know, the birder idiots who were sending sex toys to the ranchers protesting at Harney county thought they were hilarious.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 1, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


 I don't live in concrete heaven. Helpless dogs, starving dogs, heart worm dogs that got dropped off in town.. it happens. A lot.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 1, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Yup.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 1, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



It is a big deal and I don't find it funny. Saying it happens all the time is all the more reason to bring attention to it and looking at ways to punish people who do this to pets. As well as make people more aware of the epidemic problem if this is happening all the time.

I am not getting "mommy" on you. This isn't the flame zone. I posted it here on purpose because it was a sad story and I wanted to share how well it ended. Not be trolled. If I want trolling I post in FZ.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 1, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Dogs are tough.
> 
> However I've learned to take the internet tear jerker stories with a grain of salt as they're often made up of whole cloth for the sole objective of generating $$$ for scam artists.
> 
> Just sayin. I know there are wonderful rescue stories that are real, but I don't share them anymore online.



Thanks Kosher girl. I know you do your research well. I always appreciate that about you. I've included the original story along with the new pet owners link. Feel free to research it further if you find anything I posted suspicious.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 1, 2016)

drifter said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


 informing you of the real world isnt trolling drifter. Neither is trying to crack a smile about a story that is frikkin sad.
 Sorry if my terminology wasn't up to your par.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 1, 2016)

She was found along a road in the Duck Island Industrial Park about 3/4 of a mile off Lamberton Road, he said.

"There was was no way she walked there, she couldn't walk at all," Antonello said. He estimates she was there no longer than a day. She was clean and didn't have any fleas.

"We work with Mercer County prosecutors," he said, adding that criminal charges might be filed including abandoning a sick animal, leaving an animal with out proper sustenance and other crimes.

Dog left to die is on the slow road to recovery

Anyone with information on Rue or her previous owners is asked to contact Trenton Humane Law Enforcement at 609-989-3254.
http://www.whitepages.com/business/trenton-animal-shelter-trenton-nj
A phone number to call and get more info about the dog or report on whoever abandoned the animal.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 1, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> I told you im done. It couldn't get any clearer..



Mmhm. 


Now back to the topic, the dog was abandoned and the new owner has a page setup showing progress the dog is making.


----------

